# Dubai / Riyadh compensation difference



## Canlebguy (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi all,

Does anyone have some information about multinational compensation difference between Dubai and Riyadh (KSA) ?
I've heard from friends and contacts that the same position offers about the same package or even around 10% more for KSA.

The multinational I'm dealing with is telling me that the base salary in KSA is lower than Dubai but add hardship allowances it comes up about the same and a bit more?
(we had negotiated for a position in Dubai earlier this year but they gave it to an internal candidate)

I'm just trying to figure out if I'm being offered a decent base salary because other than that the allowances look great. But it's with the base salary that performance, end of services, and other things come to play.

Thanks!


----------



## cphoenix (Sep 23, 2008)

I have lived in both cities but I don't have any solid statistical figures. I could try to speculate.

In Riyadh the number of Western experts was slim to begin with and after the terrorist attacks that were targeting Western expats in the last few years, the number has gone down even more. So, in order to attract Western talent to intolerant Riyadh, I wouldn't be surprised if banks and multinationals are paying more than they would in Dubai.

However, I'm quite sure that the case is different for low end and mid level jobs. From what I have seen, I don't think expats in these career ranges are paid well in Riyadh.


----------



## Canlebguy (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks for the info cphoenix.


----------

